# Antivenoms Stocked by Public Health England



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

I sent a Freedom of Information Act (FOI) request to the Department of Health and Social Care (DHSC) to ascertain which antivenoms are stocked by Public Health England for snakes, spiders and scorpions. It is important for prospective keepers to have an idea of the antivenoms available to them in the country before acquiring species scheduled under the Dangerous Wild Animals Act, to allow them to make an informed decision on whether to proceed with purchasing animals for which there may be no antivenom available to treat snakebites and stings.

This list is limited to antivenoms stocked by Public Health England to cover England and Wales only, it does not include Scotland or Northern Ireland, any antivenoms stocked by Zoological establishments and neither does it include any antivenoms that may be stocked by the Liverpool School of Tropical Medicine (LSTM). This OP does not intend to provide medical advice and subsequently will not specify which species each antivenom applies to, unless it is stated in the name of the drug. This research should be done by the individual seeking this additional information.

*DISCLAIMER:* This list is only current up to May 30th, 2019 and anybody reading after this date must be aware that stocks may be subject to change. Keeping medically significant reptiles and invertebrates is an unforgiving hobby that may cause serious injury and/or death. It is the responsibility of the keeper to make prior arrangements with their local emergency team in relation to envenoming protocols. 

*SNAKES:*


Common Adder (_Vipera berus_) Antivenom – ALL hospitals in England and Wales.
 SAIMR Polyvalent Equine, F(ab')2
SAIMR Boomslang Monospecific Equine, F(ab')2
EchiTAbG _Echis_ Monospecific
EchisTab Plus Polyspecific
Polyvalent Snake Equine, F(ab')2 (Saudi Arabia)
Polyvalent Snake Equine, F(ab')2 (Iran)
Polyvalent (Haffkine)
Monospecific _Ophiophagus hannah_
Haemato Polyvalent
Neuro Polyvalent
_Deinagkistrodon acutus_ Equine, F(ab')2
_Bungarus multicinctus_ & _Naja atra_ Equine, F(ab')2 
Polyvalent Snake Equine, F(ab')2 (Australia)
Antibotropico-crotalico Equine, F(ab')2
Polyvalent (_Crotalinae_) Equine IgG
Anticoral Monovalent ICP Equine IgG
Antivipmyn
Antivipmyn Tri

*SPIDERS:*


Aracmyn PLUS Equine, F(ab')2
Soro Antiaracnidico Equine, F(ab')2

*SCORPIONS:*


SAIMR Scorpion Equine, F(ab')2
Alacramyn Polyvalent Antialacran Equine, F(ab')2
Polyvalent Scorpion Equine F(ab')2

Hope this helps.


----------

